# If traveling to the Philippines you'll need this (letter attached from Philippine Consulate).



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*UPDATED Entry Exemption Document (EED) Requirements Feb 2022*

As of February 10, 2022, foreigners from visa-free countries no longer require an EED to enter the Philippines. However, *citizens from visa-restricted countries still need an EED and 9a Visa to enter the country.

So, I understand coming from the USA the EED is not required. I automaticly get my passport stamped when entering the Philippines. If i am staying longer then 30 days can I get the EED in the Philippines? How long does it take to get it there?

Does others read this the same way I am reading it?

art*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art you have this correct and it's sort of old news lol....but what your missing is the 30-day limit and then you'll have to leave because you didn't come here with the EED.

Here's what's changed, before if you had family in the Philippines but no 13a or Permanent Visa you could come here on a 9a Visa with an EED but now you can come here as a tourist but the limit is 30 days if you get that EED (I'd get it) then you can without worry extend your stay if you come here without the EED right now it's a gamble from what Gary D mentions, but I haven't seen any changes to the EED requirement if you want to extend you must get that EED in the US before leaving.

The good news is that maybe all this will change soon. Art, I'm a retired military veteran and I have many years work experience as a Quality Assurance with paperwork and aircraft inspections working with government paperwork and so I follow the rules as stated, I know exactly what an audit is like, you follow the checklist and no problems and so you have all your information and currently what you need is an EED in order to extend your stay.

When all else fails stop talking to us and start talking to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, that's who you need to talk with.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey mark,

I have sent an email to the Washington DC Embassy office asking the procedure for coming to the Philippines. so, you are saying i have to get the EED to stay longer then 30 days? the article I posted does not mention the 30 day limit. It states no EED is required from a visa free country like the USA. So confusing with this information.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey mark,
> 
> I have sent an email to the Washington DC Embassy office asking the procedure for coming to the Philippines. so, you are saying i have to get the EED to stay longer then 30 days? the article I posted does not mention the 30 day limit. It states no EED is required from a visa free country like the USA. So confusing with this information.
> 
> Art


Okay, I'll try to make this shorter. There is no requirement for the EED, but if you try and extend your vacation from the Philippines, they'll say no, so currently 30 days max, you'll have to leave.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*I received this from the US Embassy from Washington DC office after contacting them!*

Dear Art,

US nationals ("COVID vaccinated" only) traveling to the Philippines for business and tourism purposes may enter the Philippines without a visa, beginning 10 February, for visits under 30 days.

They must satisfy the following requirements:

1. Fully vaccinated arriving passengers shall be required to present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours prior to the date and time of departure from the country of origin, or first port of embarkation in a continuous travel to the Philippines, excluding lay-overs; provided that they have not left the airport premises or have not been admitted into another country during such a lay-over.

2. Must have a valid ticket for their return journey to the port of origin or next port of destination not later than 30 days from the date of arrival in the Philippines.

3. Have passports valid for a period of at least six (6) months at the time of your arrival to the Philippines; and

4. Obtain, prior to arrival, a travel insurance for COVID-19 treatment costs from reputed insurers, with a minimum coverage of USD35,000 for the duration of their stay in the Philippines.

5. Must have a national/state digital certificate or other proof of vaccination against COVID-19 recognized under the existing IATF regulations.

A foreign national shall be deemed fully vaccinated only if he/she has received the second dose is a 2-dose series or a single dose vaccine more than fourteen (14) days prior to the date and time of departure from the country of origin/port of embarkation.


Once admitted into the country, they shall no longer be required to observe mandatory facility-based quarantine but shall self monitor for any sign or symptom for seven (7) days with the first day being the date of arrival.

For US nationals who are partially vaccinated, or individuals whose vaccination status can not be independently validated, they shall be required to undergo facility-based quarantine until the release of their negative RT-PCR test taken on the 5th day upon arrival. After which, they shall be required to undergo home quarantine until their fourteenth (14th ) day, with the date of arrival being their first day.

Before your trip to the Philippines, you are requested to register for the One Health Pass (OHP) by visiting BOQ Health Declaration Registration and note your transaction number.

*Visa-free nationals who fail to fully comply with the conditions and requisites set forth above shall be denied admission into the country and shall be subject to the appropriate exclusion proceedings.*

Should you wish to stay beyond 30 days in the Philippines, you can apply for an appropriate visa / extension of stay while in the Philippines at the Bureau of Immigration.

You can email the Bureau of Immigration at the following email address:

[email protected]


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You notice that there's nothing about extensions and this is how they answer questions also, it's a generic answer to tourist travel or whatever you ask them because they don't have the staffing to answer individual questions so get used to this kind of reply and you'll have to read between lines.

So make sure (get all your ducks in a row) to get the 9a Visa with the 59-day extension and also your EED along with the many other requirements listed above, it'll give you a few months to kick back before you apply for another extension.

Don't forget to make copies of their rules and even replies, several of our Expats have reported that not all Immigration Officers are aware of the many changes.

I forgot about the Health Declarations, you need to get this done.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

they did mention an extension past the 30 days at the bottom of the email. they said a person can get the extension while in the Philippines. But, like you said it would be wise to have copies of all the requirements since not all offices knows what is going on.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> they did mention an extension past the 30 days at the bottom of the email. they said a person can get the extension while in the Philippines. But, like you said it would be wise to have copies of all the requirements since not all offices knows what is going on.
> 
> art


I missed that but? even though it's from that Consulate Lol... this has to be in a released government document from the PBI or they are saying you can apply, what's does that mean? apply but get turned down, each individual PBI agent can decide your tourism fate = gamble.

And then what about the health insurance, there are so many factors that would go into an extension but hey... "You can apply"?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wonder what it cost for the health insurance?

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

It also states the insurance must be from a reputable company. Who decides what is reputable and when do they decide ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No more EED from April 1st. Visa required foreigners also allowed. Only requirement must be fully vaccinated.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Well, I bought additional coverage already.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the document from the IATF resolution 165 dated, March 24, 2022 attached below.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

so many different requirements. It would be terrible to show up at immigration and they say you don't have proper paperwork after buying a ticket and everything else. I don't think there are any solid rules to follow. a person might get the wrong employee at immigration entry point and they don't know what they are talking about.

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Hey MCA for some reason I can download that but I can't open the content.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)




----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Does this mean I can bring no more than $10,000 USD with me into the country ?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey appalachian,

it has always been that amount. I wouldn't try bringing more then allowed. they can confiscate it and not allow you entry into the Philippines. You have to declare your money amount on a form before landing. If they would pick you out to check your things plus money claim, you would be in trouble if you had more then on the form? I stayed there for over a year. I had money wired to me while there.

Follow the Philippine's rules and you will be okay. the Filipinos hate it when a foreigner try to by-pass their rules. Always remember you are in their country and show respect to the people there, especially the ones in charge. I never had a problem living there.

Art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm just making sure Art, thanks. One gal that posts videos on You Tube said to bring $20,000 and I thought that was a bit much. Yes, I'll have back up funds with a friend here if an emergency arrives. They can send it to me via Western Union. I guess my real question is that $10,000 usd is equal to 500,000 php is it not ? Typo on the US consolate's page ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Hey MCA for some reason I can download that but I can't open the content.


It's 3 pages long and the document only downloads.

The limit is $10,000 USD and your best chance at a decent but safe conversion to pesos would be at the airport.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It's 3 pages long and the document only downloads.
> 
> The limit is $10,000 USD and your best chance at a decent but safe conversion to pesos would be at the airport.


The undeclared limit is $10k, if correctly declared no limit. It also includes financial instruments so how could you take your credit card in, most have greated than 10k limits.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey appalahian

the conversion rate depends on the currency at the time of converting. It can change weekly or daily. I don't know if it is 50 pesos on the dollar now or not. right now it is 52.10 peso to the us dollar. Highest I have ever seen it was 57 pesos to the US Dollar. that was several years ago when I was there. Some exchanges charge more.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The undeclared limit is $10k, if correctly declared no limit. It also includes financial instruments so how could you take your credit card in, most have greated than 10k limits.


Don't you have to pay a tax if over $10,000 USD?

And this rule has been around for decades, they should increase this amount.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Don't you have to pay a tax if over $10,000 USD?
> 
> And this rule has been around for decades, they should increase this amount.


If not earned in the Philippines then no.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found a link from the Philippine Consulate on this subject:

Embassy of the Philippines Singapore


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The airlines gave us a form to fill out declaring anything we have with us including money before we landed. that form was given to the immigration officer at entry. 

art


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

The $10,000 is leaving the US. If you see these guys they will be right there when you get on the plane simply asking how much cash you have on you, and you will know who they are. I have only seen them once.

I thought you could bring a cashiers check drawn on a us bank for more than 10,000$. Those guys above asked about cash. I said like 400 bucks or so and they waived me on through.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> The $10,000 is leaving the US. If you see these guys they will be right there when you get on the plane simply asking how much cash you have on you, and you will know who they are. I have only seen them once.
> 
> I thought you could bring a cashiers check drawn on a us bank for more than 10,000$. Those guys above asked about cash. I said like 400 bucks or so and they waived me on through.


I thought the form you fill in before landing in the Philippines says cash or equivalent financial instruments which would include cashier cheques. If declared it should be no problem, you may be asked why you are carrying so much, just have a good explanation. Don't say drug mule.😯


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If declared it should be no problem, you may be asked why you are carrying so much, just have a good explanation.


 AND they demand explaining what you got them from even for small amounts a bit over 10 000 usd! 
By that crap USA has forced foreign banks too to follow "to stop terrorists" , I had problem, it took months before I got approval to transfer some money from Sweden to Phils  Have they stoped even a single terrorist by that crap making peoblem for common people...? 
Perhaps it wouldnt have been apprioved if I wouldnt have happened to sold my house recently so I could show I got money by that recently. As if it would be odd to have saved some money before reaching retiirement age!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not had any problems transferring large amounts, buy truck, building house. The only caveat being £10,000 limit per transaction. Just drag and drop HSBC UK to HSBC PH. Also free and instant.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Not had any problems transferring large amounts, buy truck, building house. The only caveat being £10,000 limit per transaction. Just drag and drop HSBC UK to HSBC PH. Also free and instant.


 But that was between HSBC and HSBC so I suppouse they had checked you allready before


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Be honest and don't try to fool the immigration officers. They will get mad. List everything you have with you on the form. If there are any questions it will be handled in a good way if you are honest and have listed it.

art


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Does this mean I can bring no more than $10,000 USD with me into the country ?


You can bring over 10,000 it just has to be declared, same as going into USA


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I only had one problem traveling to the Philippines. I have been there 9 times. I got search I believe in Los Angles once and missed my flight. I had to wait 6 hours for another flight. they went through my luggage and searched my laptop. They took my laptop somewhere and came back and gave it back to me. My clothes were laying all over the countertop. I was pissed and told them so. They never told me why they were searching my things. I wasn't the only one being searched. We had to go to a different line to be searched.

I said to one of the officers that I was going to miss my flight. He said, "You can get the next fight out." 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I only had one problem traveling to the Philippines. I have been there 9 times. I got search I believe in Los Angles once and missed my flight. I had to wait 6 hours for another flight. they went through my luggage and searched my laptop. They took my laptop somewhere and came back and gave it back to me. My clothes were laying all over the countertop. I was pissed and told them so. They never told me why they were searching my things. I wasn't the only one being searched. We had to go to a different line to be searched.
> 
> I said to one of the officers that I was going to miss my flight. He said, "You can get the next fight out."
> 
> art


I noticed that when we flew from Sacramento to Honolulu that our 8 year old son had a different code written in the corner of his boarding pass, I believe issued randomly. Everyone with this code was pulled aside when we landed and got a thorough search.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

I do believe it was a random search. Like you said I might had a code on my ticket and didn't even know it. I was there about an hour. I next flight was leaving and I didn't make it in time.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever been upgraded to 1st Class for free? That's happened to me about 4 times and I didn't ask for it either.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

jwadams892 said:


> You can bring over 10,000 (usd) it just has to be declared, same as going into USA


 Yes. But its ILLEGAL to get such amounts OUT of the Philippines (max 1000 usd if I remember correct) even if declaring - EXCEPT if the person can prove such have beem brought IN by him, so it can be useful to declare bringing into Phils even if not needed legaly if its possible wanting to ever bring it out.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Yes. But its ILLEGAL to get such amounts OUT of the Philippines (max 1000 usd if I remember correct) even if declaring - EXCEPT if the person can prove such have beem brought IN by him, so it can be useful to declare bringing into Phils even if not needed legaly if its possible 0wanting to ever bring it out.



You can bring in/out $10,000.






Bangko Sentral ng Pilipinas Foreign Exchange Regulations - Guide to FX Transactions







www.bsp.gov.ph




.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> You can bring in/out $10,000.


 Oh has it changed? 
Or perhaps I got wrong info many years ago saying 1000 usd or 10 000 pesos!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Oh has it changed?
> Or perhaps I got wrong info many years ago saying 1000 usd or 10,000 pesos!


It used to be php 10,000. When I entered in 2010 it was usd 10,000

Chuck


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I was only questioned once in about 8 trips. I told the guy in Hawaii as I boarded I had 10k usd. He waved me on. There are funny rules moving money on your person even in the US. The only issue I have is the 10k limit seems to apply to a family unit under one customs form. It is technically an issue if husband and wife each have 10k usd. 
If you get pulled over in US and have 10k cash on you be prepared to lose it a while. They can assume it is from drugs and seize it. Then you get to fight for it back. 
I have never had issues transferring money bank to bank US to Philippines for large amounts. I also fill in my FBAR every year. The Philippines bank does ask for proof of funds source occasionally, I provide a bank statement from the US Bank. That takes care of the US requirements forcing all this tracking. I have known people that have peso left over and bring to US. Sometimes over that limit of 50k peso. They always bring it back on next trip but it would be illegal to move it around I guess. Io find no reason to bring peso to US since the exchange rate and fees in US lose you money.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

amcan13 said:


> I was only questioned once in about 8 trips. I told the guy in Hawaii as I boarded I had 10k usd. He waved me on. There are funny rules moving money on your person even in the US. The only issue I have is the 10k limit seems to apply to a family unit under one customs form. It is technically an issue if husband and wife each have 10k usd.
> If you get pulled over in US and have 10k cash on you be prepared to lose it a while. They can assume it is from drugs and seize it. Then you get to fight for it back.
> I have never had issues transferring money bank to bank US to Philippines for large amounts. I also fill in my FBAR every year. The Philippines bank does ask for proof of funds source occasionally, I provide a bank statement from the US Bank. That takes care of the US requirements forcing all this tracking. I have known people that have peso left over and bring to US. Sometimes over that limit of 50k peso. They always bring it back on next trip but it would be illegal to move it around I guess. Io find no reason to bring peso to US since the exchange rate and fees in US lose you money.


 The Philippine Central Bank webpage I posted earlier indicates per person.

Chuck


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Coming into the US it is not the case




__





CBP Customer Service






help.cbp.gov





A family using same custom form has a group limit triggering the notification.
Also the actual customs form for Philippines on the plane pushes to a single form per family. So the currency question is for all members.



https://ideclare.customs.gov.ph/pbfcd/pb_form.pdf



It seems a very technical point, one I would not like having with custom officials in any country.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> Coming into the US it is not the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I understand if underage kids arent counted separate,
but I suppouse no legal problem if grown ups make one each. 
To reduce the risk to get a stupid custom worker make problem, perhaps the grown ups better not walk in together?


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

If your balikbyan that would be hard. If we are trying to be separate then we are not following the intent. The only time I was question by immigration and customs is when I was traveling to Philippines without my wife. Since I had an house and address, not a hotel, they seemed to ask more questions. 
However, I have to agree that separate forms is only way to try and get it done.


----------

